# IV Infusion and IV Push CPT Codes.



## opiecpc

A patient was infused with Rocephin for 1 hour, then was given a IV Push into the left anterior cubitus.

I was informed to code procedure as 96365 for infusion and 96375 for IV Push, not 96374.

Can someone verify if this is correct coding? Thanks so much.


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose

opiecpc said:


> A patient was infused with Rocephin for 1 hour, then was given a IV Push into the left anterior cubitus.
> 
> I was informed to code procedure as 96365 for infusion and 96375 for IV Push, not 96374.
> 
> Can someone verify if this is correct coding? Thanks so much.



You cannot code 2 primary codes together, please read the description given at beginning of infusion coding, it clearly says about hierarchies in coding of infusion and only a single primary code of top in hierarchy is used.
Also not below 96375 says "(Use 96375 in conjunction with 96365, 96374, 96409, 96413)"


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose

https://www.aapc.com/blog/23016-infu...ing-knowledge/ 
please go through this link for further information


----------



## eadun2000

6365





opiecpc said:


> A patient was infused with Rocephin for 1 hour, then was given a IV Push into the left anterior cubitus.
> 
> I was informed to code procedure as 96365 for infusion and 96375 for IV Push, not 96374.
> 
> Can someone verify if this is correct coding? Thanks so much.



It is absolutely correct.  96365 and 96374 are both PRIMARY codes.  You cannot code two primary codes, so you code 96375 for the push.  CHEMO then INFUSION then IV INJECTION then HYDRATION.


----------



## opiecpc

*IV Infusion and IV Push.*

Thank You to all who responded and provided an answer.


----------

